# Voting, February 2016 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's time to vote on your favorite picture from February. I'll leave the poll up for a week, so take a look through the entries and vote for one other than your own. 

Thanks everyone and good luck! 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,40745.0.html


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

....and the link C ??? ;D....I've put it in your post


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> Thanks!


can't work out how you do it though...I have to copy and paste the thread title thingy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> einspänner said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...


I guess we just have to let the youngens take care of it.

Modified because of dang phone likes to change my words


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's pretty simple, just use [ where I use { instead. {url=http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,40745.0.html} hyperlinked words{/url} and you get  hyperlinked words 

If you google bb code you can find all sorts of stuff. That's how I learned. 

You might be older than me, but at least you remember to put the link in!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> It's pretty simple, just use [ where I use { instead. {url=http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,40745.0.html} hyperlinked words{/url} and you get  hyperlinked words
> 
> If you google bb code you can find all sorts of stuff. That's how I learned.
> 
> _*You might be older than me, but at least you remember to put the link in!*_


I'm sure I forgot once or twice when we started it....but remembered before you lot the other side of the pond had got outta your beds haha


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations to Fcardoso for winning February's competition! You must be so proud of your pup's handiwork!


----------

